# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: راهنمایی اجرای خودکار یک لینک در زمان load صفحه با جی کوئری

## jaykob

با سلام 


در صفحه من یک منو سمت راست هستش که با یک لینک جمع می شود . من می خوام کدی با جی کوئری باشه زمانی که صفحه بارگزاری شد این منو اتوماتیک جمع شود . کد منو من به شکل زیر است : 

    <a href="#" class="sidebar-toggle" data-toggle="offcanvas" role="button">
                    <span class="sr-only">Toggle navigation</span>
                </a>




من به شکل زیر کد نوشتم و چند مدل تست رو هم اجرا کردم ولی نمی شه . فکر کنم باید کدی باشه که data-toggle رو اجرا کنه :

 $(document).ready(function () {
            $('#righMenuWd').trigger('click');
        });



ممنون می شم یک راهنمایی جامع بکنید من مشکلم حل بشه 

با تشکر

----------


## plague

باید کار کنه البته کد دکمه رو ننوشتی ! 
یه راه دیگه هم هست البته باید ببینی اون دکمه با استفاده از چه روشی منو رو مخفی و ظاهر میکنه مثلا اگه با display منو بازی میکنه
کافیه  display:none بدی به استایل منو همون موقع لود شدن مخفیش میشه و نیاز نیست اینکارارو بکنی

----------


## yejayekhoob

سلام دوست عزیز
میتونی از جی کوئری به این شکل استفاده کنی


$(document).ready(function(){
    $('.sidebar-toggle').slideUp();
})

-------------------------
*مسافرخانه های مشهد نزدیک حرم*

----------

